# 1960's Springfield garden Tractor HELP!



## dbfan (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all. New here, and I'm in need of some help with the Drive Belts/pulley diagram for this early 60's Springfield suburban. Need a picture to show me how to route the belt to the motor shaft. There's about 4 different pulleys the belt has to go around. A belt size would be helpful too, as mine is ready for replacement. Any help or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's the one in your avitar,it will be the same as the 1959 David Bradley Suburban. They were sold through Sears ,until the mid/late '60s.


----------



## dbfan (Jul 25, 2012)

Need belt configuration for this tractor. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I will try to do some research in my old repair manuals,and see if one of them can help.


----------



## dbfan (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks. That would help a lot. Belt sizes would be great too.


----------

